# What's the stablest ROM for the D2G?



## Fallingwater (Feb 3, 2012)

Since getting the D2G I've gone from Galnet MIUI to ICS ROMs and back and forth again. So far my experience has been that Galnet more or less works but has issues still (and is seemingly no longer developed/improved), and while ICS has improved greatly from the early builds it still has problems; for instance, I get noticeably inferior battery life. I'm not complaining or anything, I knew what I was getting into when I started, but I've decided it ain't for me - after playing around to my satisfaction, I now just want a phone that works properly. I've therefore decided to go back to GB for the time being, but I'd rather use something as problem-free as it's possible to get in the world of custom ROMs.

So... what do I install? Or should I *gasp* go back to stock rooted (and if I that's the case, should I tweak it somehow)?

Note that I'm in Europe, so it's essential that GSM works.

Thanks.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Since they're all pretty much based off CM9, it's just a feature preference. And battery life: Idon't know about any of you, but I can pull 30 hours or more when I'm not using the phone for entertainment. Based off some estimates of what I've seen, CM9 can go 4-5 days without a charge sitting 95% idle.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

It might help if you mention the what the problems are.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Based off some estimates of what I've seen, CM9 can go 4-5 days without a charge sitting 95% idle.


This might only be applicable to CDMA networks, because without any apps installed mine dies after 14 hours being completely idle on CM9 compared to 30 hours on stock.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> This might only be applicable to CDMA networks, because without any apps installed mine dies after 14 hours being completely idle on CM9 compared to 30 hours on stock.


Very true, not to mention that I throw airplane mode on from 12am to 7am when I sleep...









Very good example of why saying you can get x hours is dangerous information


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

I've stuck with the CM7.1 Gingerbread Rom from RevNumbers & x13thAngelx. Overall it simply works. I also use the camera files from stock, and the MIUI camera app. Finally, I use Reboot Scheduler to reboot my phone daily at 7AM, just to keep things running smooth.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 3, 2012)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> It might help if you mention the what the problems are.


It might, but I no longer care. I want something that'll work without having to fix stuff as a matter of course, without necessarily having to go back to rooted stock.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Fallingwater said:


> It might, but I no longer care. I want something that'll work without having to fix stuff as a matter of course, without necessarily having to go back to rooted stock.


Exactly why I asked so we can recomend a ROM that just works. Although I think the answer would be synonomus, if you want everything 100% working go with CM7.Although I can't think of anything major that does not work on CM9 and the other ICS roms aside from hardware acceleration. Another reason I asked is because it is possible that the problems you had were from a bad flash, and not the ROMs fault but again you were to vauge.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Exactly why I asked so we can recomend a ROM that just works. Although I think the answer would be synonomus, if you want everything 100% working go with CM7.


What about GSM mobile data? How did you get it to work on Gingerbread-based CM7?


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> What about GSM mobile data? How did you get it to work on Gingerbread-based CM7?


I dont have access to GSM, but I thought GSM was more stable in CM7 then CM9? I recall at one time you mentioned somehting along the lines of crashing the dialer once in CM9, and then GSM worked fine after that. It's exactly why I asked the OP what specific problem he had to see if he would be willing to put up with a one time action to get evrything(with the known exceptions like hardware aceleration to an extent, or say stock camcorder not working) working right. I realize it is not exactly what he wanted, but I thought perhaps his problem could be quickly over come and he was simply unaware of a quick fix.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, CM7 doesn't let you save APNs. So you cannot get any mobile data access on GSM, at all. Otherwise it works fine, I guess? But the lack of mobile data is what kind of kills it for me.


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

I have noticed recently that data has worked on GSM without setting the APN. I had deliberately left the APN unconfigured on a phone so it wouldn't use data, but it still did (and no, it didn't auto configure, this was on a stock AT&T rom). Since then, I have tried on a couple of different networks in south america, and could use the data without an apn set.
Not sure if that is just true here, or more generally.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

That's not quite possible due to how mobile data is handled on GSM. On a stock AT&T ROM you might have APNs predefined; CyanogenMod also has predefined APNs for most carriers but with CM7 on the D2G, something goes wrong and it just doesn't get any APNs from its database, nor does it accept user defined ones.

Generally, you cannot establish a data session without an APN.


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

I always found that to be the case, until the last few months. However, in the last few months, I had an AT&T Tilt 2 access data without the APN set over the movistar network, and a palm pixi plus access data over both the digitel and movilet networks. On the Pixi, I used data, then I tried to set the APN, it told me it was incorrect, I told it to use it anyway, and data still worked.So I agree with you that using APN's is the way it has always worked, but see no reason that it should be necessary. An APN basically tells the phone where to authenticate itself, etc., but there is no reason that it has to work that way, much as DHCP has superseded PPPoE for most internet service providers. It isn't that it wouldn't work, but that they don't need it anymore to know who is connected.
Granted, neither phone I found to work without setting the APN were androids, but they both accessed data without the correct APN's set, unless AT&T is in the habit of preprogramming the APN's of global carriers.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I just don't find it's possible to set up mobile data (AT+CGDCONT) without specifying the APN&#8230; feel free to correct me, but AT+CGDCONT requires you to specify the context ID, the protocol type, and then the APN. Without specifying the APN you won't reach the access server, and even if you do, it won't know what to do with you as it has no way of telling if you need mobile data, MMS, or WAP over mobile data.

At least that's what I learnt from the AT command reference that came with my old Symbian Series 80 developer phone.


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

Not going to argue with you on that, and like I said, what you say was what I expected. I tried it out on Android OS, and it definitely doesn't work without an APN.
I tried it on the AT&T branded Palm Pixi Plus, and it made no difference if I set the APN or not. As to why, I don't know, I just know that it was the same for 4 different Palm Pixis. I don't know why, just know it does. I didn't think it should work, and was very surprised when it did work. I guess it is possible that the AT&T branded Palm Pixi Plus has all the APNs in a database, or that it gets the correct APN from the sim card.


----------



## Haroldz123 (Oct 10, 2011)

i use hexen rom (froyo) then apex rom (gingerbread)

cm9 is tempting but i got android process error when booting up

so now i stuck wit .29 stock dat can stuck n reboot randomly


----------



## Elanzer (Dec 4, 2011)

The only ROM I've used that has had everything working and no FCs was Apex 2.0 RC4.

Every ICS ROM currently has broken GSM data. The closest thing to working ICS ROM is Galnet MIUI ICS, but it's gingerbread with some ICS framework, and has FC problems with camera and volume+.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Elanzer said:


> The only ROM I've used that has had everything working and no FCs was Apex 2.0 RC4.
> 
> Every ICS ROM currently has broken GSM data. The closest thing to working ICS ROM is Galnet MIUI ICS, but it's gingerbread with some ICS framework, and has FC problems with camera and volume+.


Damn... what month did you drop out of? If you read sometime, you'll note that both those statements are no longer true. Haven't been for a while.


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Damn... what month did you drop out of? *If you read sometime*, you'll note that both those statements are no longer true. Haven't been for a while.


Reading is hard!


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

It seems that the only ICS rom with gsm functionality is AOKP so far. The only problem is that it lacks of hardware acceleration and scrolling is painfull.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

CM9 and AOKP both support GSM mobile data.

For certain users, GSM mobile data might not work. The reason for it being a device driver, _/dev/hands_, that requires heavy patching.


----------



## robinsc (Apr 9, 2012)

Elanzer said:


> The only ROM I've used that has had everything working and no FCs was Apex 2.0 RC4.
> 
> Every ICS ROM currently has broken GSM data. The closest thing to working ICS ROM is Galnet MIUI ICS, but it's gingerbread with some ICS framework, and has FC problems with camera and volume+.


not true... I am using CM9 with GSM version is tholotovs build from 6/6


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm bringing up this thread again because I just got a data contract, so I'm now in need of a working GSM data link - GSM voice and SMS are no longer enough.

I currently have CM7 with the leaked kernel; I haven't been able to get APNs working, which is a known and, so far as I can see, unsolvable problem in CM7.

AOKP has GSM data working, but flash doesn't work.
CyanogenMod 9 also has working GSM data, but it too has several problems, including video apps.

MIUI doesn't have GSM data; Galnet MIUI might, possibly, if you jump through enough hoops and sacrifice enough virgins to the smartphone gods, but sticking rusty nails in my tongue sounds less painful.

Is going back to rooted stock the only way to go to have GSM data and a phone without glaring holes in its functionality?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Fallingwater said:


> Is going back to rooted stock the only way to go to have GSM data and a phone without glaring holes in its functionality?


Pretty much.....

Or a gb blur based rom maybe.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Or a gb blur based rom maybe.


There aren't many (let alone any recently updated ones), and quite a few of them actually don't support GSM.


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, with the recent removal of Flash from the store it seems the mobile world is transitioning to html5. Perhaps AOKP's lack of Flash isn't such a big deal. I'll try it, and keep rooted stock as the backup option.


----------

